# Loreena mckennitt revisited trend



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay here my verdict her best album so far are in this perticular order, dont hurts my feelings and agree willingly...

1- an ancient music- every song is delicious, she use her voice full range, beautifull album
2- book of secrets- same go whit this album as an ancient muse but a tad more weak
3- the visits- since it's her debut(that not an argument i know).
4- paralel dream- i did not like this album did not buy it so i guess it's came fourth

For the new albums she made im not aware how it sounds...
Why revisit Loreena Mckennitt , well because she is one of the most international artist she jejt setter and i love her celtic music whit exotic vibes.

This is the ''pop'' i lisen to all does i would call it folk more so. are there other singer better than Loreena mckennitt in the same genra of music etherical and atmospheric folk music, whit rich instrumentation... Worth mentioning from other country, what about marianne faithfull i just heard sleep and love it...but she not exactly Loorena Mckennitt.


:tiphat:


----------



## PJaye (May 22, 2015)

So, I won't hurt your feelings than, because I do have a different list. Here goes.
from an avid listener:

1: The Visit - The lady of Shalott, courtyard lullaby, Cymbeline, and between the shadows just nudge this one into the top spot for me. (It is actually her third full length release)
2: The wind that shakes the barley - What can I say. A delightful way to time travel from start to finish.
3: An ancient muse - Now that's my kind of world music.
4: Elemental - Loreena at her most intimate. You can really hear the harp strings move. Downside for me is her graciously giving two tracks to guest performers. Nice of her, but not for me.
6: The book of dreams - Probably her biggest seller. I like the Mummers song, skellig and La Serenissima best. 
5: The mask and mirror – Dense, layered and moody. Great for the right time.
6: Parallel dreams – A bit hit and miss for me Lots of interesting imagery and some nice pieces though. 
I didn’t include her live albums in the rating. I like all of them very much though.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

She got played to death. I never got into that Celtic thing, but I did have one of hers in the '90s that was okay from time to time.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

I never heard of her until I watched the silly "erotic thriller" Jade (1995) on cable TV. "The Mystic's Dream" is played over the end credits, although how it relates to the movie is still a puzzlement.


----------

